# Pocket Watch Identification



## tosca091 (Nov 22, 2011)

hi im new to here, i have just acquired a pocket watch which i believe is from the 1880's help would be appreciated in the identification i have a link to photobucket for the photos of it , thanks jim


----------



## tosca091 (Nov 22, 2011)

tosca091 said:


> hi im new to here, i have just acquired a pocket watch which i believe is from the 1880's help would be appreciated in the identification i have a link to photobucket for the photos of it , thanks jim


http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=ccc2217bc2b75c4bdf5f7e57267f0464&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fraoc.websitetoolbox.com%2Fpost%2Fantique-pocket-watch-history-required-5590739&v=1&libid=1321989043405&out=http%3A%2F%2Fs1223.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fdd519%2Ftosca091%2F&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fraoc.websitetoolbox.com%2F%3Fforum%3D16956&title=antique%20pocket%20watch%20history%20required%20-&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fs1223.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fdd519%2Ftosca091%2F&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13219890477913


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm no expert, but I'm fairly sure that watch is older than 1880.

It's a pretty watch though. Is that a silver case?


----------



## tosca091 (Nov 22, 2011)

Shangas said:


> I'm no expert, but I'm fairly sure that watch is older than 1880.
> 
> It's a pretty watch though. Is that a silver case?


it is a pretty watch, its gold embossed digits or gold plated and a sterling silver case im hoping that someone can shed light on it, theres a serial number on the watch mechanism but no makers name


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

You can date the case using the hallmarks and as that looks like a fusee watch it almost certainly comes from the 1800,s. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## tosca091 (Nov 22, 2011)

seemore said:


> You can date the case using the hallmarks and as that looks like a fusee watch it almost certainly comes from the 1800,s. Let us know how you get on.


i found a similar one but that one had the makers name but it was a fusee watch dates were not the sameill take a photo of the mechanism and post later on today, it shows the serial number but no makers stamp or markings ....still looking


----------



## tosca091 (Nov 22, 2011)

tosca091 said:


> seemore said:
> 
> 
> > You can date the case using the hallmarks and as that looks like a fusee watch it almost certainly comes from the 1800,s. Let us know how you get on.
> ...


ive just checked the hall marks for john harrison, and if you zoom into the case they are similar HERES HOPING LOL


----------



## tosca091 (Nov 22, 2011)

tosca091 said:


> tosca091 said:
> 
> 
> > seemore said:
> ...


----------



## tosca091 (Nov 22, 2011)

tosca091 said:


> tosca091 said:
> 
> 
> > tosca091 said:
> ...


----------

